# Haunt Trade Magazines



## oyayubi (Dec 13, 2009)

Good Morning,
I would like to start getting magazines for trends, information and ideas
What are some of the best trade magazines a haunter should subscribe to?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Haunted attraction Magazine
Hauntworld
Tourist parks and attractions
Fangoria
Servo
Fright times
Selling Halloween
Halloween magazine

Im sure there are more out there, but these are the ones I get.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Wow. Never knew there were such things. The world just keeps getting better.

Thanks, Allen.


----------

